# Chihuahua stolen



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

found this on Oodle.com dogs for sale.
Description
Our dog was stolen from outside the Factory Shop in Ben Rhydding near Ilkley, West Yorkshire on Thursday 25th March between 2:00pm and 2:20pm.
Her name is Roxy and she's a 4-year-old chihuahua with very distinctive colouring. She is chocolate and tan, with a white chest. This kind of colouring is very rare for a chihuahua and people would know if they saw her. She has been spayed, which makes her of no value to breeders or anybody wanting to sell her.
She has breathing problems which affect her nose and make her 'snort' like a piglet. This makes her VERY distinguishable, though - along with her coat, it makes her the only dog in the country that looks and sounds the way she does. Somebody, somewhere, must have seen something of her.
Roxy also has allergies that mean she has to eat special food. 
Roxy is not lost - she has been taken, and we need to find her quickly. She'll be very frightened and desperate to come home.
A white van has been caught on CCTV pulling up outside the doorway of the Factory Shop and leaving again immediately - whoever was in this van more than likely took Roxy. We need any information that might help us find her.
There is a Facebook page - "Help Find Our Stolen Dog!" - Welcome to Facebook | Facebook

LARGE REWARD OFFERED!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

What a stunning little chi. I don't think I have ever seen one of this colouring in person. 

I hope they get her home ASAP, I'd be beside myself


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

We will immediately report it if being seen on the road./


----------

